# What Does "Blast & Cruise" Mean?



## Ace Corona (Jan 10, 2015)

I've never used steroids, but I'm trying to learn about them. I've heard the term "blast and cruise" in reference to steroids at other forums, but I don't really know what that means. Some forums are so uptight about anyone mentioning steroids that they delete any thread explaining or asking about them.

Can someone define "blast and cruise" for me?


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jan 10, 2015)

I searched for ya.


http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/13753-blasting-and-cruising?highlight=blast+cruise


----------



## Ace Corona (Jan 10, 2015)

#TheMatrix said:


> I searched for ya.
> 
> 
> http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/13753-blasting-and-cruising?highlight=blast+cruise



Thank you so much!


----------



## woodswise (Jan 10, 2015)

Blast and cruise means you run AAS at high doses for a blast, then you reduce the amount you are taking to TRT levels (low levels) and cruise for a period of time.  Typically a blast lasts anywhere from 8 to 16 to 24 weeks and a cruise lasts at least a month and possibly as long as the blast.

Blasting and cruising is for guys who have decided to stay on AAS indefinitely and should not be confused with cycling, which means you cycle on and cycle off.  

Cycling on is just another word for blasting, whereas cycling off is when you come off completely.  Again for the cycling on you will run the AAS cycle anywhere from 8 weeks to 16 weeks to as long as 24 weeks, and cycling off (with PCT or Post Cycle Therapy) lasts anywhere from a month or two to as long as you cycled on.


----------

